
Show HN: Namecheap Free Logo Maker - cameronrohani
https://www.namecheap.com/logo-maker/app/new
======
aetherspawn
This is actually really cool.

I wish the icon set was larger (ie 10K) and it randomly picked and presented
you icons that you didn’t pick based on similar icons. I found myself not
wanting to pick certain logos because other people would probably use a common
shape.

The work on shade and typography generation is awesome.

